# Hong Kong protesting Kids being shot by 'chinese' police on this 'china national celebration' Day so



## pismoe

it looks like violence May be escalating in 'Hong Kong' .    I think the National Celebration is commemorating MAO's takeover of 'china' back in the 60s [I think it was] .   Acid being thrown at police and  one kid shot in chest .   ---   Hong Kong protests escalate dramatically as demonstrators use acid on the police, and officers shot a man in the chest  ---


----------



## Ringel05

pismoe said:


> it looks like violence May be escalating in 'Hong Kong' .    I think the National Celebration is commemorating MAO's takeover of 'china' back in the 60s [I think it was] .   Acid being thrown at police and  one kid shot in chest .   ---   Hong Kong protests escalate dramatically as demonstrators use acid on the police, and officers shot a man in the chest  ---


Mao took power in 1949 after a short war with the Nationalists under Chiang Kai-Shek, the Nationalists retreated to Taiwan (Formosa at the time).  Besides I can't read you're article, the site doesn't like my ad blocker.........


----------



## pismoe

thaks for the accurate info Ringel .  I remember bring scared back around 1960 when I as a 10 year old was reading Mens very tame Mens Magazines over at the barbershop while waiting for a hair cut .  Maybe the articles and pictures were Historical and were writing about the past meaning 40s .   Any way , as I recall the articles described the murderous work of young 'mao' kids or murderers .  Anyway , scared the heck out of me at the time Ringel .  I also  learned about CLEAVAGE from those very tame Mens Magazines though but that was about it Ringel .


----------



## pismoe

and just a note or comment but many of 'mao's ' murderous followers were young , both male and female and looking back are similar in demeanor to 'david hogg' and 'greta' eh .


----------



## Ringel05

pismoe said:


> thaks for the accurate info Ringel .  I remember bring scared back around 1960 when I as a 10 year old was reading Mens very tame Mens Magazines over at the barbershop while waiting for a hair cut .  Maybe the articles and pictures were Historical and were writing about the past meaning 40s .   Any way , as I recall the articles described the murderous work of young 'mao' kids or murderers .  Anyway , scared the heck out of me at the time Ringel .  I also  learned about CLEAVAGE from those very tame Mens Magazines though but that was about it Ringel .


Well unfortunately Chang wasn't much better.


----------



## wamose

God bless those kids and give them strength. This might be China's Vietnam. Hope so. Go kids go.


----------



## Weatherman2020

It’s what gun grabbers dream of doing.


----------



## pismoe

wamose said:


> God bless those kids and give them strength. This might be China's Vietnam. Hope so. Go kids go.


--------------------------------   I think that 'hong kong' is a small area with no where for the students  to go and the students are unarmed anyway .  Yep , good luck to them .   Funny but not much on the news that I see in the past few hours .


----------



## pismoe

Ringel05 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thaks for the accurate info Ringel .  I remember bring scared back around 1960 when I as a 10 year old was reading Mens very tame Mens Magazines over at the barbershop while waiting for a hair cut .  Maybe the articles and pictures were Historical and were writing about the past meaning 40s .   Any way , as I recall the articles described the murderous work of young 'mao' kids or murderers .  Anyway , scared the heck out of me at the time Ringel .  I also  learned about CLEAVAGE from those very tame Mens Magazines though but that was about it Ringel .
> 
> 
> 
> Well unfortunately Chang wasn't much better.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------------   if I recall 'chang kai chek' was supported and was a hero in the USA wasn't he   Ringel .


----------



## Ringel05

pismoe said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thaks for the accurate info Ringel .  I remember bring scared back around 1960 when I as a 10 year old was reading Mens very tame Mens Magazines over at the barbershop while waiting for a hair cut .  Maybe the articles and pictures were Historical and were writing about the past meaning 40s .   Any way , as I recall the articles described the murderous work of young 'mao' kids or murderers .  Anyway , scared the heck out of me at the time Ringel .  I also  learned about CLEAVAGE from those very tame Mens Magazines though but that was about it Ringel .
> 
> 
> 
> Well unfortunately Chang wasn't much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------   if I recall 'chang kai chek' was supported and was a hero in the USA wasn't he   Ringel .
Click to expand...

Yes he was though the vast majority of it was WWII and Cold War propaganda.  He was head of a very fractured China, first allied with then at war with the communists even though at the time he was allied with the Soviet Union where he had actually studied Red Army institutions which he implemented in China before and during his leadership.  It was his own people that forced him to re-align with Mao Zedung's (Mao Tse Tung) Chinese Communists in 1936 to fight the Japanese.  As leader of the country (and not a communist) he eventually became the Allies "man" in China receiving military supplies, humanitarian supplies and money. 
Even though he squandered much of his political gains in China resulting in the Maoist revolution that eventually drove him and his followers out of China he still remained a hero to the American people.  He enjoyed our support basically until 1972 when Nixon visited China, at that time Chang was a political liability towards normalizing relations with mainland China, by 1977 we had broken off all diplomatic relations with Taiwan and formed official diplomatic relations with mainland China.  Needless to say Chang was a very bitter man after being tossed aside.


----------



## Ringel05

wamose said:


> God bless those kids and give them strength. This might be China's Vietnam. Hope so. Go kids go.


That would be wonderful but unfortunately those kids are already dead and just don't know it yet.


----------



## wamose

Ringel05 said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> God bless those kids and give them strength. This might be China's Vietnam. Hope so. Go kids go.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be wonderful but unfortunately those kids are already dead and just don't know it yet.
Click to expand...

Never say never my man. The next demonstration could become their Kent State moment. Keep on thinking free


----------



## pismoe

Ringel05 said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> God bless those kids and give them strength. This might be China's Vietnam. Hope so. Go kids go.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be wonderful but unfortunately those kids are already dead and just don't know it yet.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------   yep , I think that that's a correct thought Ringel .     New 'organs' ready for market .


----------



## Ringel05

wamose said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> God bless those kids and give them strength. This might be China's Vietnam. Hope so. Go kids go.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be wonderful but unfortunately those kids are already dead and just don't know it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never say never my man. The next demonstration could become their Kent State moment. Keep on thinking free
Click to expand...

You're thinking like an American, you don't get it.  Hong Kong and most especially China are not American, don't think as we do, don't value life the way we do (particularly China).  Beijing is just waiting for the right moment, whenever that hits those kids will be rounded up or killed outright (for resisting).
Hate to break it to you but that's the real world in China and in most of the world, power is all important.


----------



## Unkotare

Ringel05 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like violence May be escalating in 'Hong Kong' .    I think the National Celebration is commemorating MAO's takeover of 'china' back in the 60s [I think it was] .   Acid being thrown at police and  one kid shot in chest .   ---   Hong Kong protests escalate dramatically as demonstrators use acid on the police, and officers shot a man in the chest  ---
> 
> 
> 
> Mao took power in 1949 after a short war with the Nationalists under Chiang Kai-Shek, the Nationalists retreated to Taiwan (Formosa at the time).  Besides I can't read you're article, the site doesn't like my ad blocker.........
Click to expand...




A “short” war?

???!!!!????


----------



## Unkotare

Ringel05 said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> God bless those kids and give them strength. This might be China's Vietnam. Hope so. Go kids go.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be wonderful but unfortunately those kids are already dead and just don't know it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never say never my man. The next demonstration could become their Kent State moment. Keep on thinking free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're thinking like an American, you don't get it.  Hong Kong and most especially China are not American, don't think as we do, don't value life the way we do (particularly China).  Beijing is just waiting for the right moment, whenever that hits those kids will be rounded up or killed outright (for resisting).
> Hate to break it to you but that's the real world in China and in most of the world, power is all important.
Click to expand...


Chinese people think and value life like everyone else. Tyranny is tyranny. Look at world history from a panoramic view.


----------



## Ringel05

Unkotare said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like violence May be escalating in 'Hong Kong' .    I think the National Celebration is commemorating MAO's takeover of 'china' back in the 60s [I think it was] .   Acid being thrown at police and  one kid shot in chest .   ---   Hong Kong protests escalate dramatically as demonstrators use acid on the police, and officers shot a man in the chest  ---
> 
> 
> 
> Mao took power in 1949 after a short war with the Nationalists under Chiang Kai-Shek, the Nationalists retreated to Taiwan (Formosa at the time).  Besides I can't read you're article, the site doesn't like my ad blocker.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A “short” war?
> 
> ???!!!!????
Click to expand...

comparatively


----------



## Ringel05

Unkotare said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> God bless those kids and give them strength. This might be China's Vietnam. Hope so. Go kids go.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be wonderful but unfortunately those kids are already dead and just don't know it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never say never my man. The next demonstration could become their Kent State moment. Keep on thinking free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're thinking like an American, you don't get it.  Hong Kong and most especially China are not American, don't think as we do, don't value life the way we do (particularly China).  Beijing is just waiting for the right moment, whenever that hits those kids will be rounded up or killed outright (for resisting).
> Hate to break it to you but that's the real world in China and in most of the world, power is all important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chinese people think and value life like everyone else. Tyranny is tyranny. Look at world history from a panoramic view.
Click to expand...

If you say so but I was raised in the Pacific, sure looked like they didn't value life as much.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

This Is the kid from a couple weeks ago ...the mainstream western press ignored it ...they're to busy workinG on the president and lie'n to ya about everything else


----------



## Unkotare

Ringel05 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> God bless those kids and give them strength. This might be China's Vietnam. Hope so. Go kids go.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be wonderful but unfortunately those kids are already dead and just don't know it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never say never my man. The next demonstration could become their Kent State moment. Keep on thinking free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're thinking like an American, you don't get it.  Hong Kong and most especially China are not American, don't think as we do, don't value life the way we do (particularly China).  Beijing is just waiting for the right moment, whenever that hits those kids will be rounded up or killed outright (for resisting).
> Hate to break it to you but that's the real world in China and in most of the world, power is all important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chinese people think and value life like everyone else. Tyranny is tyranny. Look at world history from a panoramic view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so but I was raised in the Pacific, sure looked like they didn't value life as much.
Click to expand...


Doesn’t matter where you were raised. Bigots are raised everywhere.


----------



## Ringel05

Unkotare said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be wonderful but unfortunately those kids are already dead and just don't know it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Never say never my man. The next demonstration could become their Kent State moment. Keep on thinking free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're thinking like an American, you don't get it.  Hong Kong and most especially China are not American, don't think as we do, don't value life the way we do (particularly China).  Beijing is just waiting for the right moment, whenever that hits those kids will be rounded up or killed outright (for resisting).
> Hate to break it to you but that's the real world in China and in most of the world, power is all important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chinese people think and value life like everyone else. Tyranny is tyranny. Look at world history from a panoramic view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so but I was raised in the Pacific, sure looked like they didn't value life as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn’t matter where you were raised. Bigots are raised everywhere.
Click to expand...

Yes you we were, self righteous prick.


----------



## Unkotare

Ringel05 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never say never my man. The next demonstration could become their Kent State moment. Keep on thinking free
> 
> 
> 
> You're thinking like an American, you don't get it.  Hong Kong and most especially China are not American, don't think as we do, don't value life the way we do (particularly China).  Beijing is just waiting for the right moment, whenever that hits those kids will be rounded up or killed outright (for resisting).
> Hate to break it to you but that's the real world in China and in most of the world, power is all important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chinese people think and value life like everyone else. Tyranny is tyranny. Look at world history from a panoramic view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so but I was raised in the Pacific, sure looked like they didn't value life as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn’t matter where you were raised. Bigots are raised everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you we were, self righteous prick.
Click to expand...




If you’re going to post stupid shit, don’t be sensitive about it.


----------



## Unkotare

Ringel05 said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> God bless those kids and give them strength. This might be China's Vietnam. Hope so. Go kids go.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be wonderful but unfortunately those kids are already dead and just don't know it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never say never my man. The next demonstration could become their Kent State moment. Keep on thinking free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're thinking like an American, you don't get it.  Hong Kong and most especially China are not American, don't think as we do, don't value life the way we do (particularly China).  Beijing is just waiting for the right moment, whenever that hits those kids will be rounded up or killed outright (for resisting).
> Hate to break it to you but that's the real world in China and in most of the world, power is all important.
Click to expand...


Chinese people think and value life like everyone else. Tyranny is tyranny. Look at world history from a panoramic view.


----------



## Ringel05

Unkotare said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're thinking like an American, you don't get it.  Hong Kong and most especially China are not American, don't think as we do, don't value life the way we do (particularly China).  Beijing is just waiting for the right moment, whenever that hits those kids will be rounded up or killed outright (for resisting).
> Hate to break it to you but that's the real world in China and in most of the world, power is all important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese people think and value life like everyone else. Tyranny is tyranny. Look at world history from a panoramic view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so but I was raised in the Pacific, sure looked like they didn't value life as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn’t matter where you were raised. Bigots are raised everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you we were, self righteous prick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you’re going to post stupid shit, don’t be sensitive about it.
Click to expand...

I'm the one being sensitive.... Yeah, right......


----------



## Unkotare

Ringel05 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese people think and value life like everyone else. Tyranny is tyranny. Look at world history from a panoramic view.
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so but I was raised in the Pacific, sure looked like they didn't value life as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn’t matter where you were raised. Bigots are raised everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you we were, self righteous prick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you’re going to post stupid shit, don’t be sensitive about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the one being sensitive.... Yeah, right......
Click to expand...



Correct


----------



## Ringel05

Unkotare said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so but I was raised in the Pacific, sure looked like they didn't value life as much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn’t matter where you were raised. Bigots are raised everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you we were, self righteous prick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you’re going to post stupid shit, don’t be sensitive about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the one being sensitive.... Yeah, right......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correct
Click to expand...

Okay rdea.......  Ummmmm, what was your name again?


----------



## eagle1462010

I've served over there...................and in comparison they don't value life as much as here................There is no comparison.

This was going to happen ever since Britain handed it over to China............China rules with an Iron fist.........They will squash the protests and kill or put in jail any who resist.....

Just the way it is there................

I agree with Ringel............human life is not treated the same there as it is here.


----------



## Unkotare

eagle1462010 said:


> I've served over there...................and in comparison they don't value life as much as here................There is no comparison.
> 
> This was going to happen ever since Britain handed it over to China............China rules with an Iron fist.........They will squash the protests and kill or put in jail any who resist.....
> 
> Just the way it is there................
> 
> I agree with Ringel............human life is not treated the same there as it is here.




The CCP is a brutal, callous, corrupt totalitarian regime. The people there are just like people everywhere. They value life, love their families and desire justice and opportunity.


----------



## eagle1462010

Unkotare said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've served over there...................and in comparison they don't value life as much as here................There is no comparison.
> 
> This was going to happen ever since Britain handed it over to China............China rules with an Iron fist.........They will squash the protests and kill or put in jail any who resist.....
> 
> Just the way it is there................
> 
> I agree with Ringel............human life is not treated the same there as it is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CCP is a brutal, callous, corrupt totalitarian regime. The people there are just like people everywhere. They value life, love their families and desire justice.
Click to expand...

Explain how while in the Phillipines I see a dead body there for over a day.........and no one does nothing..........

Explain how I saw a man run over and dead on the road in the morning........and the body still lying there 12 hours later.

That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Unkotare

eagle1462010 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've served over there...................and in comparison they don't value life as much as here................There is no comparison.
> 
> This was going to happen ever since Britain handed it over to China............China rules with an Iron fist.........They will squash the protests and kill or put in jail any who resist.....
> 
> Just the way it is there................
> 
> I agree with Ringel............human life is not treated the same there as it is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CCP is a brutal, callous, corrupt totalitarian regime. The people there are just like people everywhere. They value life, love their families and desire justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain how while in the Phillipines I see a dead body there for over a day.........and no one does nothing..........
> 
> Explain how I saw a man run over and dead on the road in the morning........and the body still lying there 12 hours later.
> 
> That's what I'm talking about.
Click to expand...



You can find anecdotes about horrible things in every single country on the planet earth. That has absolutely nothing to do with making categorical declarations about the nature and character of 1/5 of the population of our planet. It’s illogical and ignorant.


----------



## Unkotare

Ringel05 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like violence May be escalating in 'Hong Kong' .    I think the National Celebration is commemorating MAO's takeover of 'china' back in the 60s [I think it was] .   Acid being thrown at police and  one kid shot in chest .   ---   Hong Kong protests escalate dramatically as demonstrators use acid on the police, and officers shot a man in the chest  ---
> 
> 
> 
> Mao took power in 1949 after a short war with the Nationalists under Chiang Kai-Shek, the Nationalists retreated to Taiwan (Formosa at the time).  Besides I can't read you're article, the site doesn't like my ad blocker.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A “short” war?
> 
> ???!!!!????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> comparatively
Click to expand...



Compared to what?


----------



## Ringel05

Unkotare said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like violence May be escalating in 'Hong Kong' .    I think the National Celebration is commemorating MAO's takeover of 'china' back in the 60s [I think it was] .   Acid being thrown at police and  one kid shot in chest .   ---   Hong Kong protests escalate dramatically as demonstrators use acid on the police, and officers shot a man in the chest  ---
> 
> 
> 
> Mao took power in 1949 after a short war with the Nationalists under Chiang Kai-Shek, the Nationalists retreated to Taiwan (Formosa at the time).  Besides I can't read you're article, the site doesn't like my ad blocker.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A “short” war?
> 
> ???!!!!????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> comparatively
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to what?
Click to expand...

The Great Pacific War which basically started in 1932, ended in 1945..........  The war between the Chinese Nationalists and Communists only lasted from late 1945 through 1949.


----------



## Ringel05

Ringel05 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like violence May be escalating in 'Hong Kong' .    I think the National Celebration is commemorating MAO's takeover of 'china' back in the 60s [I think it was] .   Acid being thrown at police and  one kid shot in chest .   ---   Hong Kong protests escalate dramatically as demonstrators use acid on the police, and officers shot a man in the chest  ---
> 
> 
> 
> Mao took power in 1949 after a short war with the Nationalists under Chiang Kai-Shek, the Nationalists retreated to Taiwan (Formosa at the time).  Besides I can't read you're article, the site doesn't like my ad blocker.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A “short” war?
> 
> ???!!!!????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> comparatively
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Great Pacific War which basically started in 1932, ended in 1945..........  The war between the Chinese Nationalists and Communists only lasted from late 1945 through 1949.
Click to expand...

Oh and let's not forget the Hundred Years War, 1337 - 1443 or the Vietnam War, 1955 - 1975...........


----------



## Andylusion

Weatherman2020 said:


> It’s what gun grabbers dream of doing.



Just think... if the left-wing gets their way, we can be slaughtered by the government too!   Venezuela anyone?


----------



## Unkotare

Ringel05 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like violence May be escalating in 'Hong Kong' .    I think the National Celebration is commemorating MAO's takeover of 'china' back in the 60s [I think it was] .   Acid being thrown at police and  one kid shot in chest .   ---   Hong Kong protests escalate dramatically as demonstrators use acid on the police, and officers shot a man in the chest  ---
> 
> 
> 
> Mao took power in 1949 after a short war with the Nationalists under Chiang Kai-Shek, the Nationalists retreated to Taiwan (Formosa at the time).  Besides I can't read you're article, the site doesn't like my ad blocker.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A “short” war?
> 
> ???!!!!????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> comparatively
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Great Pacific War which basically started in 1932, ended in 1945..........  The war between the Chinese Nationalists and Communists only lasted from late 1945 through 1949.
Click to expand...



“Only”? Was WWII a “short war for the US?


----------



## Ringel05

Unkotare said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mao took power in 1949 after a short war with the Nationalists under Chiang Kai-Shek, the Nationalists retreated to Taiwan (Formosa at the time).  Besides I can't read you're article, the site doesn't like my ad blocker.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A “short” war?
> 
> ???!!!!????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> comparatively
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Great Pacific War which basically started in 1932, ended in 1945..........  The war between the Chinese Nationalists and Communists only lasted from late 1945 through 1949.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Only”? Was WWII a “short war for the US?
Click to expand...

Comparatively.......  You do know what "comparatively" means?  Right?


----------



## Unkotare

Ringel05 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A “short” war?
> 
> ???!!!!????
> 
> 
> 
> comparatively
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Great Pacific War which basically started in 1932, ended in 1945..........  The war between the Chinese Nationalists and Communists only lasted from late 1945 through 1949.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Only”? Was WWII a “short war for the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Comparatively.......  You do know what "comparatively" means? [sic]  Right?
Click to expand...




You do know what “horse shit” means, right?


----------



## Ringel05

Unkotare said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> comparatively
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Great Pacific War which basically started in 1932, ended in 1945..........  The war between the Chinese Nationalists and Communists only lasted from late 1945 through 1949.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Only”? Was WWII a “short war for the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Comparatively.......  You do know what "comparatively" means? [sic]  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know what “horse shit” means, right?
Click to expand...

Yup, I see it every time you post.  Besides it's painfully obvious by now that you have no clue what "comparatively" means.  And you being all edumacated and such.......


----------



## eagle1462010

Unkotare said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've served over there...................and in comparison they don't value life as much as here................There is no comparison.
> 
> This was going to happen ever since Britain handed it over to China............China rules with an Iron fist.........They will squash the protests and kill or put in jail any who resist.....
> 
> Just the way it is there................
> 
> I agree with Ringel............human life is not treated the same there as it is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CCP is a brutal, callous, corrupt totalitarian regime. The people there are just like people everywhere. They value life, love their families and desire justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain how while in the Phillipines I see a dead body there for over a day.........and no one does nothing..........
> 
> Explain how I saw a man run over and dead on the road in the morning........and the body still lying there 12 hours later.
> 
> That's what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can find anecdotes about horrible things in every single country on the planet earth. That has absolutely nothing to do with making categorical declarations about the nature and character of 1/5 of the population of our planet. It’s illogical and ignorant.
Click to expand...

LOL

Dead animals on our streets get cleaned up faster than dead bodies over there.

And you say no difference..........lol   .............


----------



## pismoe

eagle1462010 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've served over there...................and in comparison they don't value life as much as here................There is no comparison.
> 
> This was going to happen ever since Britain handed it over to China............China rules with an Iron fist.........They will squash the protests and kill or put in jail any who resist.....
> 
> Just the way it is there................
> 
> I agree with Ringel............human life is not treated the same there as it is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CCP is a brutal, callous, corrupt totalitarian regime. The people there are just like people everywhere. They value life, love their families and desire justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain how while in the Phillipines I see a dead body there for over a day.........and no one does nothing..........
> 
> Explain how I saw a man run over and dead on the road in the morning........and the body still lying there 12 hours later.
> 
> That's what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can find anecdotes about horrible things in every single country on the planet earth. That has absolutely nothing to do with making categorical declarations about the nature and character of 1/5 of the population of our planet. It’s illogical and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dead animals on our streets get cleaned up faster than dead bodies over there.
> 
> And you say no difference..........lol   .............
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------------------   and check out some of the stuff they eat .   The dead animals outa the streets gutters are considered delicacies .


----------



## Unkotare

eagle1462010 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've served over there...................and in comparison they don't value life as much as here................There is no comparison.
> 
> This was going to happen ever since Britain handed it over to China............China rules with an Iron fist.........They will squash the protests and kill or put in jail any who resist.....
> 
> Just the way it is there................
> 
> I agree with Ringel............human life is not treated the same there as it is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CCP is a brutal, callous, corrupt totalitarian regime. The people there are just like people everywhere. They value life, love their families and desire justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain how while in the Phillipines I see a dead body there for over a day.........and no one does nothing..........
> 
> Explain how I saw a man run over and dead on the road in the morning........and the body still lying there 12 hours later.
> 
> That's what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can find anecdotes about horrible things in every single country on the planet earth. That has absolutely nothing to do with making categorical declarations about the nature and character of 1/5 of the population of our planet. It’s illogical and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dead animals on our streets get cleaned up faster than dead bodies over there....  .............
Click to expand...

 

Where, exactly?


----------



## Unkotare

pismoe said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've served over there...................and in comparison they don't value life as much as here................There is no comparison.
> 
> This was going to happen ever since Britain handed it over to China............China rules with an Iron fist.........They will squash the protests and kill or put in jail any who resist.....
> 
> Just the way it is there................
> 
> I agree with Ringel............human life is not treated the same there as it is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CCP is a brutal, callous, corrupt totalitarian regime. The people there are just like people everywhere. They value life, love their families and desire justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain how while in the Phillipines I see a dead body there for over a day.........and no one does nothing..........
> 
> Explain how I saw a man run over and dead on the road in the morning........and the body still lying there 12 hours later.
> 
> That's what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can find anecdotes about horrible things in every single country on the planet earth. That has absolutely nothing to do with making categorical declarations about the nature and character of 1/5 of the population of our planet. It’s illogical and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dead animals on our streets get cleaned up faster than dead bodies over there.
> 
> And you say no difference..........lol   .............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------   and check out some of the stuff they eat .   The dead animals outa the streets gutters are considered delicacies .
Click to expand...



That is just fucking ignorant.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

The wide shot that people rarely ever saw




 

Something for our own left wing progressive nazis to get excited about


----------



## eagle1462010

Unkotare said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've served over there...................and in comparison they don't value life as much as here................There is no comparison.
> 
> This was going to happen ever since Britain handed it over to China............China rules with an Iron fist.........They will squash the protests and kill or put in jail any who resist.....
> 
> Just the way it is there................
> 
> I agree with Ringel............human life is not treated the same there as it is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CCP is a brutal, callous, corrupt totalitarian regime. The people there are just like people everywhere. They value life, love their families and desire justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain how while in the Phillipines I see a dead body there for over a day.........and no one does nothing..........
> 
> Explain how I saw a man run over and dead on the road in the morning........and the body still lying there 12 hours later.
> 
> That's what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can find anecdotes about horrible things in every single country on the planet earth. That has absolutely nothing to do with making categorical declarations about the nature and character of 1/5 of the population of our planet. It’s illogical and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dead animals on our streets get cleaned up faster than dead bodies over there....  .............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where, exactly?
Click to expand...




Unkotare said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've served over there...................and in comparison they don't value life as much as here................There is no comparison.
> 
> This was going to happen ever since Britain handed it over to China............China rules with an Iron fist.........They will squash the protests and kill or put in jail any who resist.....
> 
> Just the way it is there................
> 
> I agree with Ringel............human life is not treated the same there as it is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CCP is a brutal, callous, corrupt totalitarian regime. The people there are just like people everywhere. They value life, love their families and desire justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain how while in the Phillipines I see a dead body there for over a day.........and no one does nothing..........
> 
> Explain how I saw a man run over and dead on the road in the morning........and the body still lying there 12 hours later.
> 
> That's what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can find anecdotes about horrible things in every single country on the planet earth. That has absolutely nothing to do with making categorical declarations about the nature and character of 1/5 of the population of our planet. It’s illogical and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dead animals on our streets get cleaned up faster than dead bodies over there....  .............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where, exactly?
Click to expand...

Subic Bay..........Alongipo............I saw this with my own eyes back then.

I'll tell you another story............from my chief back then..........A little kid about maybe 10 stole his wallet....kid was running with the wallet and he yelled Stop him he's got my wallet..............A police officer who carried a version of maybe a m16 gunned down the little kid........walked over and took the wallet back and handed it to the chief.........

The chief said he would never said a word if he knew the police would shoot down a little kid........

Now how do you explain that.......hmmm...........That is a true story........not some bs from corrupt media sites.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Ted Cruz makes it to Hong Kong


----------



## Unkotare

eagle1462010 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CCP is a brutal, callous, corrupt totalitarian regime. The people there are just like people everywhere. They value life, love their families and desire justice.
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how while in the Phillipines I see a dead body there for over a day.........and no one does nothing..........
> 
> Explain how I saw a man run over and dead on the road in the morning........and the body still lying there 12 hours later.
> 
> That's what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can find anecdotes about horrible things in every single country on the planet earth. That has absolutely nothing to do with making categorical declarations about the nature and character of 1/5 of the population of our planet. It’s illogical and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dead animals on our streets get cleaned up faster than dead bodies over there....  .............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CCP is a brutal, callous, corrupt totalitarian regime. The people there are just like people everywhere. They value life, love their families and desire justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain how while in the Phillipines I see a dead body there for over a day.........and no one does nothing..........
> 
> Explain how I saw a man run over and dead on the road in the morning........and the body still lying there 12 hours later.
> 
> That's what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can find anecdotes about horrible things in every single country on the planet earth. That has absolutely nothing to do with making categorical declarations about the nature and character of 1/5 of the population of our planet. It’s illogical and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dead animals on our streets get cleaned up faster than dead bodies over there....  .............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Subic Bay..........Alongipo............I saw this with my own eyes back then.
> 
> I'll tell you another story............s.
Click to expand...




“Story”...


----------



## DustyInfinity

Unkotare said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how while in the Phillipines I see a dead body there for over a day.........and no one does nothing..........
> 
> Explain how I saw a man run over and dead on the road in the morning........and the body still lying there 12 hours later.
> 
> That's what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find anecdotes about horrible things in every single country on the planet earth. That has absolutely nothing to do with making categorical declarations about the nature and character of 1/5 of the population of our planet. It’s illogical and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dead animals on our streets get cleaned up faster than dead bodies over there....  .............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how while in the Phillipines I see a dead body there for over a day.........and no one does nothing..........
> 
> Explain how I saw a man run over and dead on the road in the morning........and the body still lying there 12 hours later.
> 
> That's what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can find anecdotes about horrible things in every single country on the planet earth. That has absolutely nothing to do with making categorical declarations about the nature and character of 1/5 of the population of our planet. It’s illogical and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dead animals on our streets get cleaned up faster than dead bodies over there....  .............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Subic Bay..........Alongipo............I saw this with my own eyes back then.
> 
> I'll tell you another story............s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Story”...
Click to expand...


Sorry Unkotare, but my father had much the same stories from Vietnam.  He said life there was not sacred.  I'm sure it was due to tyranny and crushing poverty, but that doesn't change the cheapening of life.  That is just the way life is under those conditions.  People only had the clothes on their back.


----------



## Unkotare

DustyInfinity said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can find anecdotes about horrible things in every single country on the planet earth. That has absolutely nothing to do with making categorical declarations about the nature and character of 1/5 of the population of our planet. It’s illogical and ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dead animals on our streets get cleaned up faster than dead bodies over there....  .............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can find anecdotes about horrible things in every single country on the planet earth. That has absolutely nothing to do with making categorical declarations about the nature and character of 1/5 of the population of our planet. It’s illogical and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dead animals on our streets get cleaned up faster than dead bodies over there....  .............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Subic Bay..........Alongipo............I saw this with my own eyes back then.
> 
> I'll tell you another story............s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Story”...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Unkotare, but my father had much the same stories from Vietnam.  He said life there was not sacred.  I'm sure it was due to tyranny and crushing poverty, but that doesn't change the cheapening of life.  That is just the way life is under those conditions.  People only had the clothes on their back.
Click to expand...



Bullcrap. That is the kind of dehumanizing crap you say about people you hate, or at the very least people you see but do not know. People are people. Life is precious to people.


----------



## DustyInfinity

Dehumanizing conditions are dehumanizing.  It has nothing to do with hate.  Child soldiers, animal fights, ect.  No one is so special to be immune from these things.


----------



## eagle1462010

Unkotare said:


> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dead animals on our streets get cleaned up faster than dead bodies over there....  .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dead animals on our streets get cleaned up faster than dead bodies over there....  .............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Subic Bay..........Alongipo............I saw this with my own eyes back then.
> 
> I'll tell you another story............s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Story”...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Unkotare, but my father had much the same stories from Vietnam.  He said life there was not sacred.  I'm sure it was due to tyranny and crushing poverty, but that doesn't change the cheapening of life.  That is just the way life is under those conditions.  People only had the clothes on their back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullcrap. That is the kind of dehumanizing crap you say about people you hate, or at the very least people you see but do not know. People are people. Life is precious to people.
Click to expand...

Who da hell said we hate them anywhere.  You need to get a grip on your emotions.

I saw what I saw..........PERIOD.............You don't like I really don't care.  Life is cheaper over there from what I saw with my own eyes.  I don't HATE the people there.........I have an opinion based on my own observations and you as always get your panties in a Wad.'

I will repeat my earlier quotes.  That we get dead animals off the streets faster than they do dead people over there.


----------



## Unkotare

eagle1462010 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Subic Bay..........Alongipo............I saw this with my own eyes back then.
> 
> I'll tell you another story............s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Story”...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Unkotare, but my father had much the same stories from Vietnam.  He said life there was not sacred.  I'm sure it was due to tyranny and crushing poverty, but that doesn't change the cheapening of life.  That is just the way life is under those conditions.  People only had the clothes on their back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullcrap. That is the kind of dehumanizing crap you say about people you hate, or at the very least people you see but do not know. People are people. Life is precious to people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who da hell said we hate them anywhere.  You need to get a grip on your emotions.
> 
> I saw what I saw..........PERIOD.............You don't like I really don't care.  Life is cheaper over there from what I saw with my own eyes.  I don't HATE the people there.........I have an opinion based on my own observations and you as always get your panties in a Wad.'
> 
> I will repeat my earlier quotes.  That we get dead animals off the streets faster than they do dead people over there.
Click to expand...


We have more efficient public services, so we value life more? Even you have to see how fucking stupid that is. When you look down on people as less 'human' than you, that is hate. Don't express it so clearly then whine when you are pointed out for what you are.


----------



## eagle1462010

Unkotare said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subic Bay..........Alongipo............I saw this with my own eyes back then.
> 
> I'll tell you another story............s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Story”...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Unkotare, but my father had much the same stories from Vietnam.  He said life there was not sacred.  I'm sure it was due to tyranny and crushing poverty, but that doesn't change the cheapening of life.  That is just the way life is under those conditions.  People only had the clothes on their back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullcrap. That is the kind of dehumanizing crap you say about people you hate, or at the very least people you see but do not know. People are people. Life is precious to people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who da hell said we hate them anywhere.  You need to get a grip on your emotions.
> 
> I saw what I saw..........PERIOD.............You don't like I really don't care.  Life is cheaper over there from what I saw with my own eyes.  I don't HATE the people there.........I have an opinion based on my own observations and you as always get your panties in a Wad.'
> 
> I will repeat my earlier quotes.  That we get dead animals off the streets faster than they do dead people over there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have more efficient public services, so we value life more? Even you have to see how fucking stupid that is. When you look down on people as less 'human' than you, that is hate. Don't express it so clearly then whine when you are pointed out for what you are.
Click to expand...

Posting what I saw isn't Hate.........I saw what I saw..........the only individual who gets his panties in a wad all the time here is you.  You are hardly in any position to accuse anyone else of Hate.  That is the pot painting the kettle black.

My point and position stands.


----------



## Unkotare

eagle1462010 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Story”...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Unkotare, but my father had much the same stories from Vietnam.  He said life there was not sacred.  I'm sure it was due to tyranny and crushing poverty, but that doesn't change the cheapening of life.  That is just the way life is under those conditions.  People only had the clothes on their back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullcrap. That is the kind of dehumanizing crap you say about people you hate, or at the very least people you see but do not know. People are people. Life is precious to people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who da hell said we hate them anywhere.  You need to get a grip on your emotions.
> 
> I saw what I saw..........PERIOD.............You don't like I really don't care.  Life is cheaper over there from what I saw with my own eyes.  I don't HATE the people there.........I have an opinion based on my own observations and you as always get your panties in a Wad.'
> 
> I will repeat my earlier quotes.  That we get dead animals off the streets faster than they do dead people over there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have more efficient public services, so we value life more? Even you have to see how fucking stupid that is. When you look down on people as less 'human' than you, that is hate. Don't express it so clearly then whine when you are pointed out for what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posting what I saw isn't Hate.........I saw what I saw..........the only individual who gets his panties in a wad all the time here is you.  You are hardly in any position to accuse anyone else of Hate.  That is the pot painting the kettle black.
> 
> My point and position stands.
Click to expand...



If you dress like a clown, don't be offended when everyone treats you like a clown. When  you express hate...


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

In the South China sea...........we picked up refugees from Vietnam.  Who were on rag tag boats trying to escape Vietnam.  Somehow they knew we would be in the area.  We picked them up.  Took them to Thailand.  They road on our ship.

In Bahrain I met Phillipino women who were bought and sold by the business owners over there.  Sold by their families working at Pizza Hut of all things  We as sailors were asking them when did they get off work........They kept saying they OWN US............we didn't understand until their MASTER came out the door with a Pizza cutter waving it around at us.........We told the Pizza cutter swinger that he better take that knife back into the kitchen before we made him eat it.

The girls pointed at him and said HE OWN US.

Tell me about the value over there again.  That the standards are even comparitable........because they are not.

Good examples where this didn't appear true back then was Japan and Singapore.


----------



## eagle1462010

Wanna go to Indonesia on  this subject Uki.............lol


----------



## Unkotare

eagle1462010 said:


>




You don't think just as many anecdotes about shocking inhumanity can't be found here, or anywhere? You're being illogical.


----------



## Unkotare

Mother sells her 14 year old daughter's virginity to her boyfriend


Mother pleads guilty for selling daughters for sex, rapist jailed for life


White supremacist executed in Texas for dragging death of black man


Police: 3 kids, 245 animals found living in ‘deplorable conditions’ in Florida home


----------



## Unkotare

People are people


----------



## DustyInfinity

Unkotare said:


> People are people



I agree.  Nobody is saying those things don't happen in the US.  I don't think we need to argue.  Dehuminizing conditions exist, and they can affect anyone.  The difference is when whole cities and countries have these conditions.  Some places, these conditions are normal.  If someone owned the workers at Pizza Hut here, it would be scandalous, and people would go to jail.  The places we are talking about, it isn't even illegal to sell people to businesses.  Life can be ground down to a point where it is no longer precious.  It is like dying before you are dead.


----------



## Unkotare

DustyInfinity said:


> ..The places we are talking about, it isn't even illegal to sell people to businesses.  ....




Prove that.


----------



## eagle1462010

Unkotare said:


> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..The places we are talking about, it isn't even illegal to sell people to businesses.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that.
Click to expand...

I saw it with my own eyes..............enough proof for me.


----------



## Unkotare

eagle1462010 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..The places we are talking about, it isn't even illegal to sell people to businesses.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw it with my own eyes..............enough proof for me.
Click to expand...



Not enough for the rest of the world. Illogical bullshit. Now you're just being lazy in defense of your underlying bigotry.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Unkotare said:


> Chinese people think and value life like everyone else.



WTF? In your dreams.


----------



## Unkotare

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese people think and value life like everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? In your dreams.
Click to expand...



In reality, you ignorant bigot.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

*


Unkotare said:





Tijn Von Ingersleben said:





Unkotare said:



			Chinese people think and value life like everyone else.
		
Click to expand...


WTF? In your dreams.
		
Click to expand...



In reality, you ignorant bigot.
		
Click to expand...


Chinese cannibalism of infant flesh outrages the world
China’s one child policy, baby trafficking, and sex trafficking of North Korean women aren’t the worst human rights violation happening in the country. Aborting innocent and healthy unborn children and eating them to boost one’s stamina and sexual health is. 

South Korean customs officials recently seized thousands of pills filled with powdered human baby flesh arriving from China. Since August 2011, South Korean officials have intercepted more than 17000 pills smuggled from China.

South Korean officials became aware of a horrific practice of eating aborted fetuses after Seoul Broadcasting System showed a documentary on Chinese doctors who performed abortions and then ate the fetuses. One Chinese doctor on the documentary took out fetuses from his refrigerator  

Earlier this week, the Daily Mail revealed further details about the practice:
*
_*“The grim trade is being run from China where corrupt medical staff are said to be tipping off medical companies when babies are aborted or delivered still-born.*
*Chinese cannibalism of infant flesh outrages the world*_

_*“The tiny corpses are then bought, stored in household refrigerators in homes of those involved in the trade before they are removed and taken to clinics where they are placed in medical drying microwaves.*_

_*“Once the skin is tinder dry, it is pummeled into powder and then processed into capsules along with herbs to disguise the true ingredients from health investigators and customs officers.”*

Chinese cannibalism of infant flesh outrages the world_

But they loooooooove humanity according to you...gimme a fuuuuuuckin break.
What kind of culture EATS babies? Yet YOU defend them?
_
_


----------



## Unkotare

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> *
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese people think and value life like everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? In your dreams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, you ignorant bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chinese cannibalism of infant flesh outrages the world
> China’s one child policy, baby trafficking, and sex trafficking of North Korean women aren’t the worst human rights violation happening in the country. Aborting innocent and healthy unborn children and eating them to boost one’s stamina and sexual health is.
> 
> South Korean customs officials recently seized thousands of pills filled with powdered human baby flesh arriving from China. Since August 2011, South Korean officials have intercepted more than 17000 pills smuggled from China.
> 
> South Korean officials became aware of a horrific practice of eating aborted fetuses after Seoul Broadcasting System showed a documentary on Chinese doctors who performed abortions and then ate the fetuses. One Chinese doctor on the documentary took out fetuses from his refrigerator
> 
> Earlier this week, the Daily Mail revealed further details about the practice:
> *
> _*“The grim trade is being run from China where corrupt medical staff are said to be tipping off medical companies when babies are aborted or delivered still-born.*
> *Chinese cannibalism of infant flesh outrages the world*_
> 
> _*“The tiny corpses are then bought, stored in household refrigerators in homes of those involved in the trade before they are removed and taken to clinics where they are placed in medical drying microwaves.*_
> 
> _*“Once the skin is tinder dry, it is pummeled into powder and then processed into capsules along with herbs to disguise the true ingredients from health investigators and customs officers.”*
> 
> Chinese cannibalism of infant flesh outrages the world_
> 
> But they loooooooove humanity according to you...gimme a fuuuuuuckin break.
> What kind of culture EATS babies? Yet YOU defend them?




Do you understand the relationship between South Korea and China? Do you have any familiarity with the South Korean media?

You are too eager for confirmation of your prejudices.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Unkotare said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese people think and value life like everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? In your dreams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, you ignorant bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chinese cannibalism of infant flesh outrages the world
> China’s one child policy, baby trafficking, and sex trafficking of North Korean women aren’t the worst human rights violation happening in the country. Aborting innocent and healthy unborn children and eating them to boost one’s stamina and sexual health is.
> 
> South Korean customs officials recently seized thousands of pills filled with powdered human baby flesh arriving from China. Since August 2011, South Korean officials have intercepted more than 17000 pills smuggled from China.
> 
> South Korean officials became aware of a horrific practice of eating aborted fetuses after Seoul Broadcasting System showed a documentary on Chinese doctors who performed abortions and then ate the fetuses. One Chinese doctor on the documentary took out fetuses from his refrigerator
> 
> Earlier this week, the Daily Mail revealed further details about the practice:
> *
> _*“The grim trade is being run from China where corrupt medical staff are said to be tipping off medical companies when babies are aborted or delivered still-born.*
> *Chinese cannibalism of infant flesh outrages the world*_
> 
> _*“The tiny corpses are then bought, stored in household refrigerators in homes of those involved in the trade before they are removed and taken to clinics where they are placed in medical drying microwaves.*_
> 
> _*“Once the skin is tinder dry, it is pummeled into powder and then processed into capsules along with herbs to disguise the true ingredients from health investigators and customs officers.”*
> 
> Chinese cannibalism of infant flesh outrages the world_
> 
> But they loooooooove humanity according to you...gimme a fuuuuuuckin break.
> What kind of culture EATS babies? Yet YOU defend them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand the relationship between South Korea and China? Do you have any familiarity with the South Korean media?
> 
> You are too eager for confirmation of your prejudices.
Click to expand...

Chinese Infant Flesh Capsules Seized
I understand that you are obfuscating. I also understand that you do not wish to address savage Chinese eating baby flesh. It is shocking and disgusting. However...you cannot sit there and talk about a people caring for human life...while they consume human flesh.


----------



## Unkotare

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese people think and value life like everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? In your dreams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, you ignorant bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chinese cannibalism of infant flesh outrages the world
> China’s one child policy, baby trafficking, and sex trafficking of North Korean women aren’t the worst human rights violation happening in the country. Aborting innocent and healthy unborn children and eating them to boost one’s stamina and sexual health is.
> 
> South Korean customs officials recently seized thousands of pills filled with powdered human baby flesh arriving from China. Since August 2011, South Korean officials have intercepted more than 17000 pills smuggled from China.
> 
> South Korean officials became aware of a horrific practice of eating aborted fetuses after Seoul Broadcasting System showed a documentary on Chinese doctors who performed abortions and then ate the fetuses. One Chinese doctor on the documentary took out fetuses from his refrigerator
> 
> Earlier this week, the Daily Mail revealed further details about the practice:
> *
> _*“The grim trade is being run from China where corrupt medical staff are said to be tipping off medical companies when babies are aborted or delivered still-born.*
> *Chinese cannibalism of infant flesh outrages the world*_
> 
> _*“The tiny corpses are then bought, stored in household refrigerators in homes of those involved in the trade before they are removed and taken to clinics where they are placed in medical drying microwaves.*_
> 
> _*“Once the skin is tinder dry, it is pummeled into powder and then processed into capsules along with herbs to disguise the true ingredients from health investigators and customs officers.”*
> 
> Chinese cannibalism of infant flesh outrages the world_
> 
> But they loooooooove humanity according to you...gimme a fuuuuuuckin break.
> What kind of culture EATS babies? Yet YOU defend them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand the relationship between South Korea and China? Do you have any familiarity with the South Korean media?
> 
> You are too eager for confirmation of your prejudices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese Infant Flesh Capsules Seized
> I understand that you are obfuscating. I also understand that you do not wish to address savage Chinese eating baby flesh. It is shocking and disgusting. However...you cannot sit there and talk about a people caring for human life...while they consume human flesh.
Click to expand...



Do you think this is a common practice? Do you want to believe it that badly? Do you really think something like that wouldn’t shock and disgust the average Chinese person just as much as it does you?

Do you know how many abortions are performed in the US each year? Did you ever see the video of PP selling the body parts from aborted babies?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Unkotare said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? In your dreams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, you ignorant bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chinese cannibalism of infant flesh outrages the world
> China’s one child policy, baby trafficking, and sex trafficking of North Korean women aren’t the worst human rights violation happening in the country. Aborting innocent and healthy unborn children and eating them to boost one’s stamina and sexual health is.
> 
> South Korean customs officials recently seized thousands of pills filled with powdered human baby flesh arriving from China. Since August 2011, South Korean officials have intercepted more than 17000 pills smuggled from China.
> 
> South Korean officials became aware of a horrific practice of eating aborted fetuses after Seoul Broadcasting System showed a documentary on Chinese doctors who performed abortions and then ate the fetuses. One Chinese doctor on the documentary took out fetuses from his refrigerator
> 
> Earlier this week, the Daily Mail revealed further details about the practice:
> *
> _*“The grim trade is being run from China where corrupt medical staff are said to be tipping off medical companies when babies are aborted or delivered still-born.*
> *Chinese cannibalism of infant flesh outrages the world*_
> 
> _*“The tiny corpses are then bought, stored in household refrigerators in homes of those involved in the trade before they are removed and taken to clinics where they are placed in medical drying microwaves.*_
> 
> _*“Once the skin is tinder dry, it is pummeled into powder and then processed into capsules along with herbs to disguise the true ingredients from health investigators and customs officers.”*
> 
> Chinese cannibalism of infant flesh outrages the world_
> 
> But they loooooooove humanity according to you...gimme a fuuuuuuckin break.
> What kind of culture EATS babies? Yet YOU defend them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand the relationship between South Korea and China? Do you have any familiarity with the South Korean media?
> 
> You are too eager for confirmation of your prejudices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese Infant Flesh Capsules Seized
> I understand that you are obfuscating. I also understand that you do not wish to address savage Chinese eating baby flesh. It is shocking and disgusting. However...you cannot sit there and talk about a people caring for human life...while they consume human flesh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think this is a common practice? Do you want to believe it that badly? Do you really think something like that wouldn’t shock and disgust the average Chinese person just as much as it does you?
> 
> Do you know how many abortions are performed in the US each year? Did you ever see the video of PP selling the body parts from aborted babies?
Click to expand...

I can only report the facts as i see them. I am not the one making grandiose claims about the love and compassion of people who consumes humans. This is not about me. This about a vile culture which you choose to defend so vehemently...shame on you for that.


----------



## Unkotare

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, you ignorant bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chinese cannibalism of infant flesh outrages the world
> China’s one child policy, baby trafficking, and sex trafficking of North Korean women aren’t the worst human rights violation happening in the country. Aborting innocent and healthy unborn children and eating them to boost one’s stamina and sexual health is.
> 
> South Korean customs officials recently seized thousands of pills filled with powdered human baby flesh arriving from China. Since August 2011, South Korean officials have intercepted more than 17000 pills smuggled from China.
> 
> South Korean officials became aware of a horrific practice of eating aborted fetuses after Seoul Broadcasting System showed a documentary on Chinese doctors who performed abortions and then ate the fetuses. One Chinese doctor on the documentary took out fetuses from his refrigerator
> 
> Earlier this week, the Daily Mail revealed further details about the practice:
> *
> _*“The grim trade is being run from China where corrupt medical staff are said to be tipping off medical companies when babies are aborted or delivered still-born.*
> *Chinese cannibalism of infant flesh outrages the world*_
> 
> _*“The tiny corpses are then bought, stored in household refrigerators in homes of those involved in the trade before they are removed and taken to clinics where they are placed in medical drying microwaves.*_
> 
> _*“Once the skin is tinder dry, it is pummeled into powder and then processed into capsules along with herbs to disguise the true ingredients from health investigators and customs officers.”*
> 
> Chinese cannibalism of infant flesh outrages the world_
> 
> But they loooooooove humanity according to you...gimme a fuuuuuuckin break.
> What kind of culture EATS babies? Yet YOU defend them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand the relationship between South Korea and China? Do you have any familiarity with the South Korean media?
> 
> You are too eager for confirmation of your prejudices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese Infant Flesh Capsules Seized
> I understand that you are obfuscating. I also understand that you do not wish to address savage Chinese eating baby flesh. It is shocking and disgusting. However...you cannot sit there and talk about a people caring for human life...while they consume human flesh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think this is a common practice? Do you want to believe it that badly? Do you really think something like that wouldn’t shock and disgust the average Chinese person just as much as it does you?
> 
> Do you know how many abortions are performed in the US each year? Did you ever see the video of PP selling the body parts from aborted babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only report the facts as i see them.....
Click to expand...



You only see what you want to see, like all bigots.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Unkotare said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Chinese cannibalism of infant flesh outrages the world
> China’s one child policy, baby trafficking, and sex trafficking of North Korean women aren’t the worst human rights violation happening in the country. Aborting innocent and healthy unborn children and eating them to boost one’s stamina and sexual health is.
> 
> South Korean customs officials recently seized thousands of pills filled with powdered human baby flesh arriving from China. Since August 2011, South Korean officials have intercepted more than 17000 pills smuggled from China.
> 
> South Korean officials became aware of a horrific practice of eating aborted fetuses after Seoul Broadcasting System showed a documentary on Chinese doctors who performed abortions and then ate the fetuses. One Chinese doctor on the documentary took out fetuses from his refrigerator
> 
> Earlier this week, the Daily Mail revealed further details about the practice:
> *
> _*“The grim trade is being run from China where corrupt medical staff are said to be tipping off medical companies when babies are aborted or delivered still-born.*
> *Chinese cannibalism of infant flesh outrages the world*_
> 
> _*“The tiny corpses are then bought, stored in household refrigerators in homes of those involved in the trade before they are removed and taken to clinics where they are placed in medical drying microwaves.*_
> 
> _*“Once the skin is tinder dry, it is pummeled into powder and then processed into capsules along with herbs to disguise the true ingredients from health investigators and customs officers.”*
> 
> Chinese cannibalism of infant flesh outrages the world_
> 
> But they loooooooove humanity according to you...gimme a fuuuuuuckin break.
> What kind of culture EATS babies? Yet YOU defend them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand the relationship between South Korea and China? Do you have any familiarity with the South Korean media?
> 
> You are too eager for confirmation of your prejudices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese Infant Flesh Capsules Seized
> I understand that you are obfuscating. I also understand that you do not wish to address savage Chinese eating baby flesh. It is shocking and disgusting. However...you cannot sit there and talk about a people caring for human life...while they consume human flesh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think this is a common practice? Do you want to believe it that badly? Do you really think something like that wouldn’t shock and disgust the average Chinese person just as much as it does you?
> 
> Do you know how many abortions are performed in the US each year? Did you ever see the video of PP selling the body parts from aborted babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only report the facts as i see them.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You only see what you want to see, like all bigots.
Click to expand...

I believe this goes both ways...apologist.


----------



## Unkotare

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand the relationship between South Korea and China? Do you have any familiarity with the South Korean media?
> 
> You are too eager for confirmation of your prejudices.
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Infant Flesh Capsules Seized
> I understand that you are obfuscating. I also understand that you do not wish to address savage Chinese eating baby flesh. It is shocking and disgusting. However...you cannot sit there and talk about a people caring for human life...while they consume human flesh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think this is a common practice? Do you want to believe it that badly? Do you really think something like that wouldn’t shock and disgust the average Chinese person just as much as it does you?
> 
> Do you know how many abortions are performed in the US each year? Did you ever see the video of PP selling the body parts from aborted babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only report the facts as i see them.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You only see what you want to see, like all bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe this goes both ways...apologist.
Click to expand...



Well, let's see what  you see. Last time you were in China, how many people did you see eating babies?

Of all the many Chinese people you know very well, how many gave you the impression that they do not value human life?

 I'll bet you've driven past quite a few abortion clinics in the US over the years.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Unkotare said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Infant Flesh Capsules Seized
> I understand that you are obfuscating. I also understand that you do not wish to address savage Chinese eating baby flesh. It is shocking and disgusting. However...you cannot sit there and talk about a people caring for human life...while they consume human flesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think this is a common practice? Do you want to believe it that badly? Do you really think something like that wouldn’t shock and disgust the average Chinese person just as much as it does you?
> 
> Do you know how many abortions are performed in the US each year? Did you ever see the video of PP selling the body parts from aborted babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only report the facts as i see them.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You only see what you want to see, like all bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe this goes both ways...apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's see what  you see. Last time you were in China, how many people did you see eating babies? I'll bet you've driven past quite a few abortion clinics in the US over the years.
Click to expand...

The last time I was in China (2015) I witnessed a bunch of people encouraging their children to piss openly...a LOT of spitting...no one with an inside voice...cutting queues...bad food...rude service. I could go on. 

Imagine a country consisting solely of monkeys. That was China.


----------



## Unkotare

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think this is a common practice? Do you want to believe it that badly? Do you really think something like that wouldn’t shock and disgust the average Chinese person just as much as it does you?
> 
> Do you know how many abortions are performed in the US each year? Did you ever see the video of PP selling the body parts from aborted babies?
> 
> 
> 
> I can only report the facts as i see them.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You only see what you want to see, like all bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe this goes both ways...apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's see what  you see. Last time you were in China, how many people did you see eating babies? I'll bet you've driven past quite a few abortion clinics in the US over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last time I was in China (2015) I witnessed a bunch of people encouraging their children to piss openly...a LOT of spitting...no one with an inside voice...cutting queues...bad food...rude service.......
Click to expand...



Which part of that indicates a lack of value for human life?

Of all the many Chinese people you know very well, how many gave you the impression that they do not value human life?


----------



## Unkotare

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> [...
> The last time I was in China (2015) I witnessed a bunch of people encouraging their children to piss openly...a LOT of spitting...no one with an inside voice...cutting queues...bad food...rude service........




No baby eating?


----------



## Unkotare

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think this is a common practice? Do you want to believe it that badly? Do you really think something like that wouldn’t shock and disgust the average Chinese person just as much as it does you?
> 
> Do you know how many abortions are performed in the US each year? Did you ever see the video of PP selling the body parts from aborted babies?
> 
> 
> 
> I can only report the facts as i see them.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You only see what you want to see, like all bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe this goes both ways...apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's see what  you see. Last time you were in China, how many people did you see eating babies? I'll bet you've driven past quite a few abortion clinics in the US over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last time I was in China (2015) I witnessed a bunch of people encouraging their children to piss openly...a LOT of spitting...no one with an inside voice...cutting queues...bad food...rude service. I could go on.......
Click to expand...



And how many people tried to kill you?


----------



## Unkotare

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> .....
> 
> Imagine a country consisting solely of monkeys. That was China.




Are you still going to try denying you are a fucking bigot after posting that?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

pismoe said:


> it looks like violence May be escalating in 'Hong Kong' .    I think the National Celebration is commemorating MAO's takeover of 'china' back in the 60s [I think it was] .   Acid being thrown at police and  one kid shot in chest .   ---   Hong Kong protests escalate dramatically as demonstrators use acid on the police, and officers shot a man in the chest  ---


LaBron must be very proud of his Chinese Masters?
Should we boycott Nike for supporting left wing oppression?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Unkotare said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only report the facts as i see them.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only see what you want to see, like all bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe this goes both ways...apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's see what  you see. Last time you were in China, how many people did you see eating babies? I'll bet you've driven past quite a few abortion clinics in the US over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last time I was in China (2015) I witnessed a bunch of people encouraging their children to piss openly...a LOT of spitting...no one with an inside voice...cutting queues...bad food...rude service.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which part of that indicates a lack of value for human life?
> 
> Of all the many Chinese people you know very well, how many gave you the impression that they do not value human life?
Click to expand...

Did I see a chink gnawing on a toddler leg? No...but judging by the way those people were acting...can totally see one doing it.
Plus...they apparently have so much dead dried tot that they can export some. Creepy...weird people.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Unkotare said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> Imagine a country consisting solely of monkeys. That was China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still going to try denying you are a fucking bigot after posting that?
Click to expand...

Well they acted like monkeys...pissing in the open...spitting...chewing with their mouths open...yelling...cutting in front of each other...


----------



## Unkotare

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> .....
> Did I see a chink gnawing on a toddler leg? No...but judging by the way those people were acting...can totally see one doing it.
> Plus...they apparently have so much dead dried tot that they can export some. Creepy...weird people.




Everyone can now see that _you_ are the creepy weird racist douche bag. Good job making a complete ass of yourself, scumbag. 


Idiots like you are why comments along the lines of "they aren't like us" can't be written off as random stupidity. They reveal a deep, abiding hatred that needs to wither in the light of exposure.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Unkotare said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> Did I see a chink gnawing on a toddler leg? No...but judging by the way those people were acting...can totally see one doing it.
> Plus...they apparently have so much dead dried tot that they can export some. Creepy...weird people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone can now see that _you_ are the creepy weird racist douche bag. Good job making a complete ass of yourself, scumbag.
> 
> 
> Idiots like you are why comments along the lines of "they aren't like us" can't be written off as random stupidity. They reveal a deep, abiding hatred that needs to wither in the light of exposure.
Click to expand...

Why? Because I found an article which runs counter to your..."The Chinese are compassionate people of love and caring" bullshit lie? 
You are an apologist for cannibals and savages. Accounts which I have provided evidence for. 
You are disgusting and should feel shame.


----------



## Unkotare

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> ...
> Why? ......




Because you're an ignorant, racist piece of shit. I thought I had made that clear.


----------

